# Rally II supplier



## omac (11 mo ago)

Hey all. I'd like to replace the rims on my car with some Rally II lookalikes. The previous owner had some big chrome cragars that don't quite match the judge aesthetic. I've seen a few posts on here from various years. Does anyone have any opinions on current supplies of the refabs and the quality on each?


----------

